# Guru Granth Sahib And Miracles ?



## TGill (Aug 25, 2007)

hasath kh*e*lat t*e*r*e* dh*e*h*u*r*e* *aay**a* ||
bhagath karath n*aa*m*aa* pakar uth*ay**aa* ||1||
h*ee*narr*i* j*aa*th m*e*r*i* j*aa*dh*i*m r*aay**a* ||
shh*ee*p*ae* k*ae* janam k*aa*h*ae* ko *aay**aa* ||1|| reh*aa*o ||
l*ai* kamal*ee* chal*i*o palt*a*e ||
dh*e*h*u*r*ai* p*aa*she b*ai*th*aa* j*a*e ||2||
j*i*o j*i*o n*aa*m*aa* har g*u*n *u*char*ai* ||
bhagath jan*aa* ko dh*e*h*u*r*aa* f*i*r*ai* ||3||6||
_Laughing and playing, I came to Your Temple, O Lord.
While Naam Dayv was worshipping, he was grabbed and driven out. ||1||
I am of a low social class, O Lord;
why was I born into a family of fabric dyers? ||1||Pause||
I picked up my blanket and went back,
to sit behind the temple. ||2||
As Naam Dayv uttered the Glorious Praises of the Lord,
the temple turned around to face the Lord's humble devotee. ||3||6||_


_This is really a beautiful shabd, but can a temple actually turn. Else what does this mean ??_


----------



## drkhalsa (Aug 25, 2007)

Dear Friend 

I really Dont know what and how happened but one interesting I know is that This temple in question Still exist in India with with Murti turned to opposite side


Jatinder Singh


----------



## mystery2006 (Aug 25, 2007)

So Tgill whats ur point?


----------



## TGill (Aug 25, 2007)

No point dear freind, I only ask sincere questions.... I m not proving anything... I asked cos I'm confused

Khalsa ji where is this mandir any idea .. ?


----------



## drkhalsa (Aug 25, 2007)

Namdev ji Belonged to maharashtra so this temple is in Maharashtra 
Sant singh Maskeen visited this temple and mentioned it in his lecture once so I remembered 

Jatinder Singh


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Aug 25, 2007)

there is a difference between miracle and Will of God.


----------



## TGill (Aug 26, 2007)

Amar ji your comment makes good sense, thanks...


----------



## drkhalsa (Aug 26, 2007)

> there is a difference between miracle and Will of God.



So Miracle isnt will of god?????

I disagree


----------



## Archived_member2 (Aug 26, 2007)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Dear all!

This is a wonderful Sabad from Naandev Jee. I hope some are interested to know the spiritual explanation of this Sabad.

Please click on the link below and enjoy the contemplation.

Sabad from Naamdev Jee 1

**************

Please do not expect a post from me as I am going on holy days.

Balbir Singh


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 26, 2007)

Balbir Singh has a website. It is surprising why a Sikh website doesn't have a topic on Rehat Maryada, unless of course it is really not sikhi-based but disguised as one. 

This is how you get his pictures:
Sabad from Naamdev Jee 1

at this website there is balbir's signature: Balbir ji
at the bottom right corner, click on it
for his pictures. Each time you click on it,
a different picture comes out. 
I thought he was against pictures.

In sikhawareness, when I revealed his 
website, he replied "I thank Begum Jee,
for making me famous."
That was the point when Admin 
took action. 

Menu Content of Balbir's website:

Sat Sri Akal
Sikh Gurus
Gur Prasaad
Sikhs
Khalsa
Kes
Khanda and Amrit
Panj Piaray
Baptism
Guru Parmeshwar
Amrit Vela
Simran
Anhat Naam
The True Sikh
Who Am I
Akhand Paath
Bhagauti
Sat Sang
Ardaas
Gurdwara
Langar
Nanak in Kaabaa
Chardee Kalaa
Spitituality of hair
38 Pauris of Japuji Sahib
Wisdom of Seetaa
Wow Good
Internet - A Pilgrimage
Surrendering
Raam and His Naamdayva
Dhanna Jat
Worship and Dhanna
Simran
Japuji
Spiritual Riddles
Salok from Baba Fareed Ji
Sabad from Naamdev Ji
Acknowledge Wisdom

This is the latest statement issued by Admin (N30) of sikhawareness.com after Balbir's website was exposed.

"He is banned from the forum based on many complaints from the forum members also his hidden propaganda against bhai gurdas ji varan, and his recent topic which involved sarcasm-of sri guru granth sahib sitting in deep meditation and not be able to fullfil sangat questions."


----------



## TGill (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes Khalsa ji, as I understood it, a will of God is not a miracle and there are no miracles in this world... All is God's will...


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Aug 27, 2007)

thank you gill ji


----------



## TGill (Aug 27, 2007)

This is bad begum ji, now even if our Balbir ji don't look like this guy, this mind is going to unconciously think that Balbir ji looks like this guy...

Now I understand how pictures cause fixation amar ji ... :rofl!!:


----------



## drkhalsa (Aug 27, 2007)

@Gill: ok I got your point 
Miracle i sjust label to a  siyuation when we cant explain things temporarly


@ Begum ji

Where didi you get this pics from !!!!??


Jatinder Singh


----------



## Archived_member2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Begum, please show your photo or a painting also.

Balbir Singh


----------



## TGill (Aug 27, 2007)

I've got begum ji's pic... anyone interested to see, I would again say lets not get into this....!!:crazy:


----------



## Archived_member2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Not your Begum's pic, I want my Begum's pic . . .


----------



## TGill (Aug 27, 2007)

I haven't got a begum yet, but yes I have this begum's pic...


----------



## TGill (Aug 27, 2007)

Dear Khalsa ji,

Quote  Begum ji

Where didi you get this pics from !!!!??

- Khalsa ji, this is truely a miracle !


----------



## drkhalsa (Aug 27, 2007)

:crazy:


and you were saying Miracle Aint Happen :crazy:


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 27, 2007)

Excerpts from 
_NO WAY_ 
by Ram Tzu


Ram Tzu loves you...

So he is out to destroy you.

He knows you are your own
Worst enemy
So to destroy you
Is to save you.

Your ego must be smashed
Or you will surely die.
Yet words are like
Sledge hammers with greased handles.
They're difficult to guide
To their target,
Dangerous,
Liable to hit anything.

Ram Tzu loves you.
You can trust him.
Just put your head right here.
That's it.
Nothing to worry about...

Why do you hesitate?
........................................
You read the
Spiritual guidebooks.
_God on $25 a Day._

You are inspired.
You can't wait to see
All the sights
So eloquently described.

It all sounds

Much more exciting
Than what you have at home.

But the fear sets in
When it's time to leave.
You try to pack
Everything you own.
Now you can't move
For the weight of it.

Ram Tzu knows this...

If you finally go
You'll travel _light._
_.........................................................._
_




_

Your New Age
Is neither new
Nor will it last an age.

You ride a pendulum
On a clock wound
To run for eternity.

Your despair has
Today turned to hope.
Tomorrow it will
Turn back again.

The walls of oppression 
You tear down here 
Will be rebuilt 
There. 

The meek shall
Inherit the earth
Then the clever ones
Will take it back from them.

The torture chamber
Will empty
And refill.

A disease will
Be conquered
And a new one will
Appear to take its place.

This strikes you 
As a bleak vision 
But Ram Tzu knows this...

It is your hope for a better future 
That keeps you in chains today.

Ram Tzu has some questions for you...
Just who do you think you are? 
Are you other than God? 
Are you separate from Me?

If so...
What are you made of? 
Where did it come from?

Don't look to science to help you.
The physicists have all become mystics.
They're of no more use to you than is Ram Tzu.

If you're really clever you'll turn around
And walk away
Fast!
Hang around here and you're liable to lose
Everything you hold dear.

Go back to your church, your temple,
Your therapist, your drug dealer, your ashram.
There you may find a moments peace.
You found it there once.
Here is only emptiness for you.
You'll find no food for your ego here. 

What if your precious sense of self
Were to shrivel up and die?
Where would you be then?
What would happen?

Best not to risk it.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Aug 27, 2007)

beautiful Begum ji...simply beautiful

where did you get it from?

or did you write it?


----------



## drkhalsa (Aug 27, 2007)

Its beautiful !!

No Way is book also in Print ! really small and amazing piece of book !! the best part is  very intutive figures on each page of book just like one above in post 
We bought it in rishikesh this year along with other graet Classic 
I AM THAT -Nasagadata

Both these books are amazing and too lucid for any body to understand 
Recently I have found these books to be very useful so would recomend any body interested in Spirtual books beside offcourse Gurbani 

1. THE NEW EARTH- Eckhart Tolle
2.I AM THAT -Nasargadata
3 NO WAY - RAM TAZU


enjoy

Jatinder Singh


----------



## drkhalsa (Aug 27, 2007)

Advaita Fellowship: Poetry of Ram Tzu

here is link to read more of it !


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, Khalsa Jee, you're really into stuff like this. 

Here's one more:

_It is less what one is that should matter, than what one is not. To acquire knowledge should not be our first aim, but rather to rid ourselves of ignorance - which is false-knowledge. The qualities we possess should never be a matter for satisfaction, but the qualities we have discarded. _

_from Fingers Pointing Towards The Moon, 1958_​


----------



## TGill (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok Balbir ji,

Won't keep you in darkness any more . Here I'm posting begum ji's pic... 






Begum ji: The excerpts from Ram Tzu are just awesome... enlightening !!

Thanks a bunch... 
bhul chuk maaf


----------



## Archived_member2 (Sep 6, 2007)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Dear all and TGill Jee!

Thanks for the effort publishing the photo and announcing your close contact with Begum.

God graces the Gurus with Sabad Singaar (make up). 

Your Begum is trying to tempt God by using nail polish. Wow! That is a miracle.


Balbir Singh


----------

